# Stolen hay



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

As I was picking up hay tonight with pull type stacker, 2 guys pulled in driveway at edge of field and stole 2 bales when I was at other end of field. I allmost caught them. I puch the powershift to high gear and across the field I went. I needed about 3or 4 more sec. I guess they needed it worse than I did. Now I know why I do not leave hay in the field over night.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

That's about as sorry as ya can get.

Some day they will get their just reward. You might not know about it at they time, but they will.

(That's how I have to look at things like that. I could say how I really feel, but you probably already know, and it would not be nice things to say.)


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That's just unreal Bob.....here the heathen like to strike a lighter to bales close to the road....I no longer dump bales close to the road as my neighbors have all been torched. If you make them walk 100 feet or more they won't bother.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Unreal!

They must be really desperate. Concealed carry might be the answer.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Yrs ago I baled Interstate ditch and someone pushed a bale with a pickup up the slope on the on ramp and tried getting it in to the back of pickup??

Well I hope they got a hernia trying to push a 1500 lb bale into pickup.LOL


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

The sad part is if they would have asked and really needed some hay and had no money I would have given them a couple bales.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm actually amazed that more small bales left in a field aren't stolen at night. Someone could make a quick buck stealing 10 bales and reselling. But thieves are lazy so they wouldn't want the work of picking up 10 bales.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a 10 acre field next to the road, but the fence-line is grown up with wild grapevines & other misc. brush. I leave it grown up like that just to keep people out....it's work to climb in the field across that stuff by yerself, ain't no way a thief is gonna go to that much trouble. My equipment all stays @ the barn. We have about 200 yard private drive from the road, thru my brothers yard, the only access to our property with 3 houses up here. & you can NOT tell if any body is home at any of the 3 houses until you are in the yard. I really thinks that helps us keep trouble down....here.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Years ago we sold a lot of our squares out of the field. People would load their own trucks and pay on the honor system.

One day we were baling and a pick up began loading. Once loaded they just drove away. Neither Dad or I recognized them or the truck.

I did a little Voodoo/Indian circle dance and put a mojo curse on the stolen hay. Their horses were to colic once a week for 20 years, never die but remain alive to keep their Vet bills high enough to second mortgage their house.

Do not know if it worked or not. I like to think it did because it gives me peace of mind.

PS

Once had a student stealing out of the locker room. I called the class together and told them we had a thief and that I prayed every night for the thief to be in a traffic accident and have severe injury to his family jewels, to the point where they had to be surgically removed.

I gave the same speech/routine for a week. Monday of the second week all the stolen items were returned.


----------

